# I'm new here.



## cookielucylou (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi I have recently got my first 3 mice who are from a local rescue. I joined here because I am looking to increase my little mouse family and was interested to see if their are any breeders local to me. 
As well as the mice I am a big rat fan and currently have 35 here,I also have 3 degus, a hamster, a rabbit. 2 dogs and 4 cats. 
All my animals are pets and are mainly rescues.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum. Try looking or posting a wanted in our mousey market section


----------

